# need engine



## drifterdan (Feb 14, 2005)

hey i need a vg30 (ET) for a 88 300zx if any 1 can get me that engine for 
cheep just pm me


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

drifterdan said:


> hey i need a vg30 (ET) for a 88 300zx if any 1 can get me that engine for
> cheep just pm me


300hp N/A
Noyan Engines
Nippon Motors

That's your best bet....other than local engines.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

that 300hp na motor would be fun but damn thats expensive.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

siamiam said:


> that 300hp na motor would be fun but damn thats expensive.


Yeah, for only 300 Hp. Could almost do an RB26 swap for that. If you left the engine stock, you _could_ do it for that.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Yeah, for only 300 Hp. Could almost do an RB26 swap for that. If you left the engine stock, you _could_ do it for that.


You underestimate the costs of that swap...


----------



## jbraun (Mar 2, 2005)

if i have an engine, and am planning on buying a car with a blown motor, what costs should i expect for the engine swap besides the cost of the car?


----------



## gavinbalmer (Sep 29, 2004)

drifterdan said:


> hey i need a vg30 (ET) for a 88 300zx if any 1 can get me that engine for
> cheep just pm me


Hi this may not be what you want to hear but when the engine in my z32 went bang i fit a modded small block chevy with TH400 with no major problems (cheap powerfull fun). If you want pics or info on conversion drop me a line. Gavin


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gavinbalmer said:


> Hi this may not be what you want to hear but when the engine in my z32 went bang i fit a modded small block chevy with TH400 with no major problems (cheap powerfull fun). If you want pics or info on conversion drop me a line. Gavin


For shame. You wanna put an SBC in something, please put it in a Chevy.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> You underestimate the costs of that swap...


Did you _see_ how much that engine was? Sorry, but my name is not Dr Buddha, and I don't pay $5000 to have motor/tranny mounts welded into my car.... :loser:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Did you _see_ how much that engine was? Sorry, but my name is not Dr Buddha, and I don't pay $5000 to have motor/tranny mounts welded into my car.... :loser:


Motor and tranny mounts are the cheap part.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Motor and tranny mounts are the cheap part.


Yeah, and everything else could be done by hand. The only difficulties I forsee would be a driveshaft, which would have to be custom made. The only real hard part would be wiring.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Yeah, and everything else could be done by hand. The only difficulties I forsee would be a driveshaft, which would have to be custom made. The only real hard part would be wiring.


Well lets see Engine managment, cooling, tranny, driveshaft, dash set up, wiring, engine maintance, intercooler and plumbing, ignition, and more. All of that really starts to add up.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Well lets see Engine managment, cooling, tranny, driveshaft, dash set up, wiring, engine maintance, intercooler and plumbing, ignition, and more. All of that really starts to add up.


 A project _is_ a project... Not like I'm gonna be doing that any time soon anyway. And I certainly wouldn't attempt it with out a whole front clip, which would take care of most of the problems you mentioned.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

If you wanted to keep it stock... A front clip would be good... but DIY and make a bunch of power. A small block makes for a bad ass and crazy cheap engine to build. Look at a fully forged stroker bottom end kit from eagle... for around 450-500hp and the ability to hose a 250hp shot you're looking at under 3K with everything (if it's carbed)

A SBC is a really easy and fast way to make a street car BAD.


----------



## gavinbalmer (Sep 29, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> If you wanted to keep it stock... A front clip would be good... but DIY and make a bunch of power. A small block makes for a bad ass and crazy cheap engine to build. Look at a fully forged stroker bottom end kit from eagle... for around 450-500hp and the ability to hose a 250hp shot you're looking at under 3K with everything (if it's carbed)
> 
> A SBC is a really easy and fast way to make a street car BAD.


Cheers Marc its good to knows some-ones on my wavelength i did the 427ci dart iorn eagle block with 230cc pro 1 heads, wild roller cam and FAST fuel injection TH400 with JW converter manual valve body and transbrake .300hp shot of nos and it was still cheaper than trying to get even only 600hp out of the nissan vg30dett and it even fits better


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gavinbalmer said:


> Cheers Marc its good to knows some-ones on my wavelength i did the 427ci dart iorn eagle block with 230cc pro 1 heads, wild roller cam and FAST fuel injection TH400 with JW converter manual valve body and transbrake .300hp shot of nos and it was still cheaper than trying to get even only 600hp out of the nissan vg30dett and it even fits better


If you're gonna build the equivalent of a Camaro, maybe you should have bought a Chevy. I'm not quite sure why it is people buy expensive import cars just to shove a small block chevy under the hood. Doesn't make much sense.....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> If you're gonna build the equivalent of a Camaro, maybe you should have bought a Chevy. I'm not quite sure why it is people buy expensive import cars just to shove a small block chevy under the hood. Doesn't make much sense.....


Even Camaro's are fuel injected


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Even Camaro's are fuel injected


 So why saddle a decent modern 300Z with a _carburated_ engine..... Makes even less sense. I personally would be ashamed to own such a car, knowing that every time I opened the hood I was basically admitting that I couldn't deal with fuel injection.......


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

gavinbalmer said:


> Cheers Marc its good to knows some-ones on my wavelength i did the 427ci dart iorn eagle block with 230cc pro 1 heads, wild roller cam and FAST fuel injection TH400 with JW converter manual valve body and transbrake .300hp shot of nos and it was still cheaper than trying to get even only 600hp out of the nissan vg30dett and it even fits better


Your back? We have already had enough of your B.S. You don't have anything, you know nothing, and your an absolute tool.


http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=455466

I hope I need not remind you of your previous worthless posts.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Your back? We have already had enough of your B.S. You don't have anything, you know nothing, and your an absolute tool.
> 
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=455466
> ...


Linky no worky.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Linky no worky.


It works for me. It is just all his posts. Click on his name and view posts and you will remember him real fast.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ahhh the good ole days of drifting with da NAWS FO SHO YO!


----------

